# Breakfast!



## R1dd1ck (May 29, 2007)

Hello there everyone!

Haven't been on here in a while but im needing some serious advice.

im having problems trying to find a high protein source for my breakfast. Now im currently bulking, 3 shakes a day between high protein, high carb meals but i cannot find anything to provide a high protein intake for breakfast. Not i dont want any more shakes as three is enough, and cant afford anything else to supplement me for breakfast. Would anyone have any idea's on this please?

Im down by about 20g of protein a day which needs to be put into breakfast time.

Thanks for your help guys!


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

EGGS


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

eggs and oats??

i have a recipe on here somewhere for a nice thick porrige made with eggs instead of water,...

bang in a lil cocoa powder and its the king of breakfasts,....quick,...balanced (depending on the amount of yolks you leave in) and not too lacking on taste too,...

(if its done right)

one guy tried it once and was a lil impateient wi the microwave,....

he said it tasted like the devils own toilet

lol


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

raikey the master chef is in the house everyone!

:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## bkotey (Mar 29, 2007)

Agree with Leeston, Just get 8 or whatever of em 1 full un and the rest whites. Either scramble ( bit of milk and a tidge blob of butter) or omlette them. peice of P1ss, quick and cheap. For more calories add wholemeal/brown bread (and lots of Tommy sauce)

Reaally tho theres also OATS you can do alot with imagination by adding whey , cinnamin, nutmeg raisans etc . Also there is a dedicated recipe section without a huge of weird and wonderful concoctions Dr Hyde! Mu ha ha ha hhaaaa!


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

<< takes a bow

(with wooden spoon sticking out of back pocket)

lol @ lee


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

:withstupi

Perfect answer really.


----------



## R1dd1ck (May 29, 2007)

Thanks guys!! I gotta try and bang on 2 and a half stone of muscle, gotta be lean using norateen, im currently 12 and a half stone with 17% body fat........this has gotta be achieved by next september as i start my wing position playing rugby (union of course, not that soft league game) in september.

Hopefully i wont be far off that by then! At least the cardio will keep all the fat off!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Move one of your shakes to breakfast time and replace the 'missing shake' with a meal.

Or eat chicken/beef/tuna for your breakfast.

Eggs are nice but you need about 10 eggs to get 30g Protein off the top of my head.

Or just drink those raw eggs from MyProtein.

Or have a protein bar.

Many roads to rome.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

TH&S said:


> Move one of your shakes to breakfast time and replace the 'missing shake' with a meal.
> 
> Or eat chicken/beef/tuna for your breakfast.
> 
> ...


One large egg has 8.5 grams of protein bud, whites are 3g per egg yes. But why throw the best bit out?


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

R1dd1ck said:


> Thanks guys!! I gotta try and bang on 2 and a half stone of muscle, gotta be lean using norateen, im currently 12 and a half stone with 17% body fat........this has gotta be achieved by next september as i start my wing position playing rugby (union of course, not that soft league game) in september.
> 
> Hopefully i wont be far off that by then! At least the cardio will keep all the fat off!


2 and a half stone of muscle in 11 months with norateen :crazy:. Try and eat well mate (clean get your diet sorted), train hard but wisely and get plenty of rest. Don't expect too much from these 'wonder supplements' that promise too make you in to a monster could the truth is they probably wont. Get the basics in place and take it from there. Good Luck


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> One large egg has 8.5 grams of protein bud, whites are 3g per egg yes. But why throw the best bit out?


Ahhh thats where it came from dude. Sweet 

I don't - nothing wrong with a bit of C'h'ol 

I love eggs. They are one of my fave fast foods.

5 large eggs, healthy splash of milk, good knob of butter, pepper, salt. Throw it all in a non stick pan. Job done.

:lift:


----------



## R1dd1ck (May 29, 2007)

thanks people. Thats my aim.......not expecting it though! but you've got to look forward! i cud move my shake, good idea! Wudnt fancy steak and chips for breakfast!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I used to have 300g of mince beef for my breakfast. Its nice.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

R1dd1ck said:


> thanks people. Thats my aim.......not expecting it though! but you've got to look forward! i cud move my shake, good idea! Wudnt fancy steak and chips for breakfast!


why not - suppose its against convention but at wht stage does the body say, hang on its morning therefore I should be eating such and such.

You can eat steak at anytme mate, dont worry about convention!


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

tuna pitta's also make a nice breaky,....

some good posts on here


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Id get some simple carbs in as soon as you wake when bulking to spike insulin. At this point 100g of carbs will go down no problem at all with very little chance of fat storage.

I use Pro-Recover usually but you could just as easily use Whey, Powdered Oats and Honey in a shake. Spike the insulin with the shake as soon as you wake and have a "proper" breakfast an hour later IMO.

Funny enough Raikey my proper breakfast is usually a couple of Pittas with chicken, cheese, brown sauce and a couple of eggs down the hatch for good measure as well.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

excellent. I have mates who have white rice and tuna for breakfast. As long as you get the right food in over a 24 hour period it does not matter a jot. Obviously, there are times when quick releasing foods are required (breaky and PWO) but apart from that just do what is easiest


----------

